# derelict water mill,northumberland 09



## carlosthejackal (Mar 16, 2009)

krela if this aint in the right place feel free to move it chief 

ok,visited today with Beast2009 (thanks for the intel on this place bud!)

sorry i can't tell you guys much about this place coz i can't find any info!
all i can say is,,lovely place,great old building,and if i win the lottery this place is MINE!!!! 

the exterior






situated on a lovely stretch of the river coquet





where the old water wheel would have been,notice the grooves in the wall and the holes for the 'shaft' (har har!)





venturing inside.......the light in this place was amazing
the stairs are like weetabix so steady as you go!





the old mill wheels,loved this room 





more wheels,with lots of pigeony goodness! 





and finally my ham-fisted attemt at 'tagging' myself using lightpainting 





more photos to come but my steam powered pc can't take any more!


----------



## ricasso (Mar 16, 2009)

Never fails to amaze me, the quality of photography on DP, well done Carlos , some beautiful images of a lovely building


----------



## carlosthejackal (Mar 16, 2009)

cheers ricasso!
lovely explore this,different from anything i've ever done.i could have stayed here all day


----------



## smileysal (Mar 16, 2009)

Oooooooooooh these are the places I love to see. Seeing the millstones still there and intact and the grooves for the waterwheel are great. It looks like it's in a glorious spot too. I can see why you'd buy it if you won the lottery. 

Excellent pics, I really do like this.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## carlosthejackal (Mar 16, 2009)

glorious it is indeed sal!
the rivers full of brown trout and there aint a soul around for miles....what more does one need ?


----------



## BigLoada (Mar 16, 2009)

WOW!!! Unreal mate, I cannot believe I havent come across this on my walks around there! Its a stunner of a building. Could you PM me a flashearth link mate please? Class shots again


----------



## carlosthejackal (Mar 16, 2009)

can't do a flash earth thingy m8 but ill pm you some details :0)
sorry me pc's being awkward lol


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 16, 2009)

Real rural goodness...tis truly lovely. Love the millstones and the alcove where the wheel was.
Delightful find, Carlos. Fab pics, btw.


----------



## carlosthejackal (Mar 16, 2009)

cheers foxy,glad you like 

Laird Carlos of Water mill hall


----------



## spacepunk (Mar 16, 2009)

Marverlous find.Great photos.


----------



## Trinpaul (Mar 16, 2009)

The view looking up the staircase is brilliant  great shot


----------



## shatters (Mar 16, 2009)

Would make a cracking working museum 

Phil


----------



## Urban Mole (Mar 17, 2009)

Excellent, thats a really nice place you found there matey.
After seeing that, its made me even more eager to get a move on and see the one thats quite local to me.


----------



## Seahorse (Mar 17, 2009)

That first pic wouldn't look out of place on anybody's wall. Really atmospheric.


----------



## Sabtr (Mar 17, 2009)

Thats a lovely building. 

It looks so peaceful there.

I'm suprised that developers have left this one alone? It's great to see most of the interior left intact - I wouldn't fancy using those stones to mill flour now (but then again there's probably worse stuff goes into our food).

Excellent find. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sqwasher (Mar 17, 2009)

Yep I hope you win the lottery then cos that's a great looking building! Really well captured & you're right the light in there looks spot on! Nice one!


----------



## Grim_up_North (Mar 17, 2009)

In reply to Sausage and sqwasher - remember looking around this about 10 or more year ago and some time after someone set about renovating it or at least having matrials dropped ready to make a start. Not long after the area had a sizeable flood (as this river occasionally has) and I suspect whoever was going to start the work reassessed that his luxury, riverside mill-house may occasionally have a semi-permanent water feature previously known as the ground floor.

Great pix carlos - you've reminded me to take a look back at this one


----------



## night crawler (Mar 18, 2009)

Think you spoilt the set with your tagging even thoughit was environmentally more friendly. Nice to find a place like that and I love the mill wheels still there the place also looks to be in good condition. 
I found one on Anglesea last year and asked the owner if it was possable to take some pictures, he was most helpfull and showed me round the place telling me how it all used to look like and work. He is currently converting it into a house which looks over towards Snowdon and is keeping as much of the workings in it as possable. If you guy's want I'll start another thread with some of the pictures.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 18, 2009)

night crawler said:


> If you guy's want I'll start another thread with some of the pictures.



Cool!


----------



## godzilla73 (Mar 19, 2009)

Lovely B&W shot that first one Carlos. Great job.


----------



## explor (Apr 24, 2009)

not meaning to be a pest or nothing but would some one be able to give me the location of this because i am very interested in visiting this location sometime.


----------



## Vintage (Apr 25, 2009)

Would love to visit this too. Wouldn't mind going up and fishing up there for a few hours. or maybe a day!


----------



## hoot37 (May 3, 2009)

cracking photos hope you win the lottery and buy it looks a nice place


----------



## Parkus. (May 3, 2009)

Vintage said:


> Would love to visit this too. Wouldn't mind going up and fishing up there for a few hours. or maybe a day!



I agree 
Looks a great place, and your photos are spot on!

Can you PM me the location please?


----------



## limpet (May 3, 2009)

Really like that mill. I like the lighting as well.


----------



## freebird (May 4, 2009)

Excellent pics really well done. The place looks really picturesque! Nice one.


----------

